# Vic 2011 Case Swap



## WarmBeer (28/2/11)

Despite the awesome quality of the beers contributed, last years Vic Xmas case swap was a "reduced" affair. This might have been due to it's proximity to Christmas, the fact that the July case swap was only 4 months prior, or just a lack of desire to contribute.

In order to get this years case swap started, I want to get people's opinions on what they want out of a case swap.

C'mon Vic's, lets not let those Queenslander's have all the goatsfun!


----------



## razz (28/2/11)

I voted for a midyear swap Warmbeer, although I don't mind either, preferably one a year. I haven't done a swap for a couple of years, maybe four years ago. Happy to contribute to a case swap this year, perhaps we could do a joint Bayside/Melbourne brewers get together?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (28/2/11)

G'Day WarmBeer,

Never done a swap but keen to get involved this year! How many longnecks would I have to bring along?

A good few months notice is probably the main thing for me.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/11)

Shane R said:


> G'Day WarmBeer,
> 
> Never done a swap but keen to get involved this year! How many longnecks would I have to bring along?
> 
> A good few months notice is probably the main thing for me.


Traditionally, we've limited it to a max of 28 people. This way you bring along 28 longnecks of your own, and walk away with 28 different beers, including one of your own.

28 is just a nice easy number, any more than this and it's too hard to squeeze out of a single brew.

I wanted to get things underway soon, as most of us want/need a couple of months notice for planning and/or lagering time.


----------



## Wolfy (28/2/11)

From the feedback in the past I think most people would be happy for one swap per year.
However the middle of winter is not really the best time for a get together.

How about the following:
1 actual swap (and meet) per year in June/July
And non-swap meet/socialize/share beer some time in the Summer?


----------



## np1962 (28/2/11)

25th June would be perfect h34r:


----------



## wakkatoo (28/2/11)

Voted for 1 swap, mid year that I would bring beer to. Did this last year and had a ball. Just got too busy for the xmas one so didn't take part. Will be a part of a mid year one this year as well if it doesn't clash with a wedding I have to attend in Thailand B)


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/11)

NigeP62 said:


> 25th June would be perfect h34r:


Are you planning on being in a real city for a change that weekend?


----------



## np1962 (28/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Are you planning on being in a real city for a change that weekend?


23rd to the 29th, not sure what you mean by real though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (28/2/11)

I think the real conjecture is the size of the swap, drop it back to 24 and have two a year...Most people can only do one a year, but that does not mean there should be just one!

I won't be swapping at all if there are more than 24, my batch sizes just does not allow for 28 bottles plus back ups and testers...

And I hate to state the obvious, but I think a thread like this will only deter people from swapping, as did the thread prior to the 2010 Xmas swap!


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/11)

Leigh said:


> And I hate to state the obvious, but I think a thread like this will only deter people from swapping, as did the thread prior to the 2010 Xmas swap!


Leigh, as usual, you are entitled to your opinion, but also as usual, you are wrong.

Just kidding mate  Just trying to get people talking, see how many are keen for a winter swap. I'm not going to bother with an Xmas one, life gets too busy at the end of the year.

The last thing I want out of this thread is another shitstorm. Lets bring the case swap back to what it is; like-minded people with a passion for beer wanting to give away their own beer for free.


----------



## [email protected] (28/2/11)

Never done anything like this.
I would be interested if it was only 24 necks and that would be a challenge sqeezing out something decent on my system.
Hmm would have to find some bottles to, or drink a coopers neck everyday for the next 3.5 weeks...hmm :chug: :blink:


----------



## Leigh (28/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> The last thing I want out of this thread is another shitstorm.



...and here I was thinking you were bored at work LOL  

IMO, we just need a host 

I'm not in the position to host right at the moment, but come November might put on a show...but that will depend on if/when a Xmas in July (in June) swap occurs, as agree, last years were too close together!

PS You have a PM


----------



## [email protected] (28/2/11)

I agree will Leigh. I would prefer to have the luxury of choosing between two swaps, though I will only likely have the time to participate in one. If it's cut back to one I am guessing a few people will miss out. 24 bottles would possibly be a bit easier to manage.
Cheers
Mal


----------



## WarmBeer (28/2/11)

mcook said:


> I agree will Leigh. I would prefer to have the luxury of choosing between two swaps, though I will only likely have the time to participate in one. If it's cut back to one I am guessing a few people will miss out. 24 bottles would possibly be a bit easier to manage.
> Cheers
> Mal


Mal, you're only allowed to come if you submit similar outstanding quality beer reviews as the last swap


----------



## HoppingMad (28/2/11)

Leigh said:


> I hate to state the obvious, but I think a thread like this will only deter people from swapping, as did the thread prior to the 2010 Xmas swap!



+1 Agree 100%. Warm beer is also on the money saying we should avoid the shitstorm.

Be aware that multiple rules, and declarations that only perfect beers can be entered also discouraged many (myself included). Let's try not to make the swaps so hard this year, and just celebrate the beer. It doesn't need to be that hard.

Hopper.


----------



## np1962 (28/2/11)

While I am obviously an outsider I'd like to say that two things have rejuvenated the Adelaide swap IMO, to the point where there may be three or four this year.
One- 24 bottles per brewer, standard brew length for most who keg their beer. Gives a tester or two and one or two to try on the night.
Two- Ensuring there is no implied AG snobbery. K&K, extract or AG all welcome whether they be swappers or just attendees.
Experienced brewers in attendance can give advice to those new to the game. After all these events should be for improving the standard of the beer and brewers.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## haysie (28/2/11)

mcook said:


> I agree will Leigh. I would prefer to have the luxury of choosing between two swaps, though I will only likely have the time to participate in one. If it's cut back to one I am guessing a few people will miss out. 24 bottles would possibly be a bit easier to manage.
> Cheers
> Mal



Just to receive mcooks left field reviews are justification for participating.

No real thoughts re the 1 or 2 per year but would like to see things capped at a homebrew range of max 24. 28 is to big and requires nearly every last drop sucked from your fermenter with no room for tasters, or as happens a few xtra bottles of this other beer which according to some isnt right. I would prefer to have tasted beer from the brewer rather than winging it with no bottles for own tasting before submitting.

edit, I would be very surprised if there were 28 participants anyhow, lotsa previous Vic folk dont even frequent here anymore.
The brewerhood up north is obviously of a much tighter knit (goatsknit).


----------



## reg (28/2/11)

I would attend a mid year one again.
Just cannot do the xmas one with so many bdays around that time.


----------



## therook (28/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Traditionally, we've limited it to a max of 28 people. This way you bring along 28 longnecks of your own, and walk away with 28 different beers, including one of your own.
> 
> 28 is just a nice easy number, any more than this and it's too hard to squeeze out of a single brew.
> 
> I wanted to get things underway soon, as most of us want/need a couple of months notice for planning and/or lagering time.



Bit confused, I've been to most case swaps and 28 has only occurred i THINK at the last one.

I'll swap if it is as the trouble maker Leigh  has stated 24

Rook


----------



## Siborg (28/2/11)

I've been to two swaps, and definitely the best difference for me was the volume. Bottling 24 bottles is way better, as it suits alot of us who keg (19L) and CPBF.

I'm happy to do either really. I like wolfy's idea. One actual swap (even if larger, say 28) with a share night at someones place, or two smaller swaps a year (20-24 ppl).


----------



## insane_rosenberg (28/2/11)

> Traditionally, we've limited it to a max of 28 people. This way you bring along 28 longnecks of your own, and walk away with 28 different beers, including one of your own.



Thanks for the feedback WarmBeer. I agree, 28 is the max I could squeeze out of a batch. Also agree that 24 would be nicer. Keep a few aside for tasting or comps or whatever.

Will be tracking this thread for a date and place.


----------



## Cocko (28/2/11)

Double swap, once a year. 48 longies. (2 different brews)

Sign up is released on a set date [3-4 months prior], at a set time and its an all in! h34r: 


Ok, maybe not... love a swap, just not _this_ shit that comes with it now..

2c.


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

Leigh said:


> And I hate to state the obvious, but I think a thread like this will only deter people from swapping, as did the thread prior to the 2010 Xmas swap!


I was going to mention this sequence of events you've recalled here when I first read WarmBeer's OP - although I don't find the comparison really holds. The tone here is completely different and totally inclusive.

Haven't voted as what put me off the last swap was the realisation that there's some people I just don't wish to share a beer with - shame it puts me off having one with those that I do.


----------



## haysie (28/2/11)

bum said:


> Haven't voted as what put me off the last swap was the realisation that there's some people I just don't wish to share a beer with - shame it puts me off having one with those that I do.



So why bother posting more of your silvertongue dribble? just to hang it on previous swaps. 
Ninkompoop non swapper thread you may need to run with your other self rightous threads, in the meantime get some brewing skills and stop questioning yourself daydreamer.


----------



## Acasta (28/2/11)

I'd love to join in on a swap, i was actually thinking about coming along to one the other day. A real good chance to see if im doing things right and getting some feedback, but also trying out other peoples great brews.


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

haysie said:


> So why bother posting more of your silvertongue dribble? just to hang it on previous swaps.
> Ninkompoop non swapper thread you may need to run with your other self rightous threads, in the meantime get some brewing skills and stop questioning yourself daydreamer.


I didn't hang anything on any swap. As I recall it, it was attendees of a (then) recent hanging it on the previous swap and the quality of the beers that turned a lot of noobs away. Why post? I feel I have a right to comment in response to the issue raised in the post I originally quoted as I am one of those under discussion.
I'm not sure how to respond to the next bit - you're channelling speedie. My understanding is to your point as your understanding is to the word 'thread'. As for the brewing skills, well, I'm trying. And, as far as I am concerned, as soon as you stop questioning yourself you stop trying.


----------



## Acasta (28/2/11)

Sounds like I missed something... What went wrong with the last case swap?


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

Nothing. Sounds like everyone had a good time and good beer.

[EDIT: that reads as sarcastic - not intended in any way]


----------



## Acasta (28/2/11)

bum said:


> ...As I recall it, it was attendees of a (then) recent hanging it on the previous swap and the quality of the beers that turned a lot of noobs away...


Ahh ok, this quote made it sound like something happened .


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

Yeah, that's pretty shitty writing on my part. Those who've discussed what happened above or felt like they were effected by it probably know what I was getting at. Ignore the confusion I've caused. Not suggesting that there's a reason not to go to one of these swaps if you want to. Get amongst it.


----------



## proudscum (28/2/11)

be keen as mustard just need to find 30 longnecks.....


----------



## donmateo (1/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Despite the awesome quality of the beers contributed, last years Vic Xmas case swap was a "reduced" affair.
> ...



I agree about the quality of the beers last swap - for me easily the best swap I've participated in.
I'd be happy if there were a couple of swaps a year - but it would be good to have a size of 24 or less as it gives room for tasters, and a few to put aside.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/3/11)

Stuff it. Couldn't be bothered waiting around any longer, so I made the case swap list, it's in the Articles section.

Now, WTF am I gonna brew?


----------



## zebba (1/3/11)

Agree on 24 cap.

I like the idea of 2 a year, but last year the summer was wayyy to close to the mid-year - and I don't think there is any way around that. If I had to choose, it'd be mid year.


----------



## Siborg (1/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Stuff it. Couldn't be bothered waiting around any longer, so I made the case swap list, it's in the Articles section.
> 
> Now, WTF am I gonna brew?


Good stuff WB.

The last two swaps have been awesome. Even the last one, although less people, it was good to sit down and say "this is 'X's' beer: have a go at evaluating it and offer some unbiased feedback on the forum... at the least enjoy a decent beer from everyone who you meet at the swap, and get some honest feedback about your own beer."

Just do it I say... and don't forget to brew!


----------



## StraussyStrauss (1/3/11)

Well I've thrown my name into the ring...

I was an attendee at the last swap...for all of 20 mins!


----------



## Siborg (1/3/11)

was still good to meet ya... be good to try your brew. what are you thinking of brewing?


----------



## StraussyStrauss (2/3/11)

Siborg said:


> was still good to meet ya... be good to try your brew. what are you thinking of brewing?




I'm not sure yet...I don't see it being too 'way out'. Altho I really enjoy beers that you don't see every day.

What is the feeling of case swaps? Are they expiermental (or just mental), or do people put up there tried and tested brews? :wacko:


----------



## Siborg (2/3/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> I'm not sure yet...I don't see it being too 'way out'. Altho I really enjoy beers that you don't see every day.
> 
> What is the feeling of case swaps? Are they expiermental (or just mental), or do people put up there tried and tested brews? :wacko:


opening up a can o worms there.

I have pulled a fluke with a James Squire Amber ale clone. The Xmas one was a tweak on a previously brewed scottish ale recipe.

I had more positive feedback from the second one, because I had it before and I thought "it was good, but:..." I made the changes I thought were necessary and improved on it.

My advice is take the best brew you've done. Think about its flaws, or if you couldn't think of any, what you would change to make it better. Pay extra special close attention to your sanitation (a big issue in prior events) and your ferment temp. Ask around here for some advice as to what temp to make a particular recipe at with a particular strain (someone's probably really used to that strain and will know ideal temps for certain characteristics).


----------



## Wolfy (2/3/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> I'm not sure yet...I don't see it being too 'way out'. Altho I really enjoy beers that you don't see every day.
> 
> What is the feeling of case swaps? Are they expiermental (or just mental), or do people put up there tried and tested brews? :wacko:


No matter your skill, expertise or experience if you submit a beer that is about as good as you can make, it will (generally) be appreciated by everyone. 
If there is a beer you make well and enjoy, then its a good candidate for a swap, no matter how 'way out' it is.


----------



## Leigh (3/3/11)

In the past we've had Xmas in July in June, leaves a better gap to November for the Xmas swap and also allows people to drink them at their Xmas in July cellarbrations...

Can I suggest we do similar again?


----------



## scott_penno (3/3/11)

I'd definitely agree with Leigh on this - mid-year in June and then again in November...

sap.


----------



## Leigh (3/3/11)

You signed up yet sap? (see my signature for link  )


----------



## haysie (5/3/11)

Leigh said:


> You signed up yet sap? (see my signature for link  )




Onya Leigh, Top work. As previously not sure if its my browser but to edit that WIKI is a nightmare h34r: 
I`ll go on the reserve list and fill up a spot if need be. ( you just need to fill it in for me  )

Come on Bum be a sport and join in, otherwise we will be taking the piss from each other for a long time, and it will be good to put a face to a name.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/3/11)

haysie said:


> Onya Leigh, Top work. As previously not sure if its my browser but to edit that WIKI is a nightmare h34r:
> I`ll go on the reserve list and fill up a spot if need be. ( you just need to fill it in for me  )
> 
> Come on Bum be a sport and join in, otherwise we will be taking the piss from each other for a long time, and it will be good to put a face to a name.


I'll put your name on the list for you Haysie, but not in the reserves. You're going straight into the first division


----------



## bum (5/3/11)

haysie said:


> Come on Bum be a sport and join in, otherwise we will be taking the piss from each other for a long time, and it will be good to put a face to a name.


Nah, I'm out but for my own reasons not because of anyone else. I'm sure our beery paths will cross at some point.

Regardless, I probably wouldn't commit to a swap for this one anyway - just begun full-time studies and not sure if I'd be able to get my poop together enough to have a swappable beer bottled for then anyway (on my brewing schedule at the moment the swap is only 2 to 3 batches away).


----------



## WarmBeer (5/3/11)

haysie said:


> ...As previously not sure if its my browser but to edit that WIKI is a nightmare h34r:


Something occasionally goes screwy with multiple people editing a wiki article, and it gets converted back to basic HTML (full of < ... /> angle brackets and "#ff0077" numbers)

For future reference, anybody can use this handy tool to convert from the HTML representation of an article back to the "user friendly" BBCode version.


----------



## haysie (5/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> I'll put your name on the list for you Haysie, but not in the reserves. You're going straight into the first division



Thanks WB <_< 
Looks like lotsa American Browns have been listed, IF i make it out of reserve grade I would like to share my S&W Pacific Ale clone, no style but a grouse beer!
RESERVE LIST IT IS PLEASE.

@Bum, 2-3 brews away? you only need one 

edit, and where is that funky brewer Manticle gone? His name should be on the list. edit2, moonlighter dropped in. Look forward to it Mant`s.


----------



## bum (5/3/11)

haysie said:


> @Bum, 2-3 brews away? you only need one


Ha! Fair call. But the next two are looking like maybe being my second attempt at a smoked chocolate porter (first was unsatisfactory) and my first pumpkin ale and I've never drunk a commercial example of either so you know, not swappable in either case.


----------



## wakkatoo (5/3/11)

haysie said:


> Looks like lotsa American Browns have been listed,



Well, I know I was the first to put down an AB in the wiki but seeing as there are a few more who have gone down the same path, I'll put something else in. Thinking either a sweet stout or Helles Bock


----------



## zebba (5/3/11)

bum said:


> If you have a look back, speedie, you'll see that the quality of the beer I might have presented was secondary in my reasoning to not attend. I know my brews have room for improvement but I've entered beers into the two most recent lottery thingos here and one elsewhere (that you should also be aware of) - so I'm not afraid to have other brewers give critical feedback and that's not the reason I'm not taking part.


You know forums aren't the best place to judge character though right? I hate people, but I've enjoyed the last two swaps I went to...


----------



## mxd (5/3/11)

Zebba said:


> I hate people, .



I loved ya beer


----------



## bum (5/3/11)

Zebba said:


> You know forums aren't the best place to judge character though right?


Yeah, no doubt. As I say, it isn't entirely about other individuals. I'm not down on swaps nor on the idea that people enjoy attending them.


----------



## fcmcg (5/3/11)

Despite my poor form last year h34r: , i'm not going to be able to make this one....
Mrs Ferg is preggers with our first and she is due in late April....the opportunity to brew , let alone make it out for a boozy afternoon are just not on....
Any brewing i'm doing is to stockpile lol
Maybe gimme 12 months....
Good luck guys , have a cracker !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Leigh (7/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Something occasionally goes screwy with multiple people editing a wiki article, and it gets converted back to basic HTML (full of < ... /> angle brackets and "#ff0077" numbers)
> 
> For future reference, anybody can use this handy tool to convert from the HTML representation of an article back to the "user friendly" BBCode version.



Thanks WB, just "fixed" the hop register


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Despite my poor form last year h34r: , i'm not going to be able to make this one....
> Mrs Ferg is preggers with our first and she is due in late April....the opportunity to brew , let alone make it out for a boozy afternoon are just not on....
> Any brewing i'm doing is to stockpile lol
> Maybe gimme 12 months....
> ...


I hope you can at least get a leave pass for the day. 

After 3 months of baby duty, you'll need a break from the constant whinging, feeding demands, and urination. Hmmm, sounds just like a case swap 

This time, mate, just stick to the beer...


----------



## Siborg (7/3/11)

Man, I'm pumped for this swap. I just brewed a light amber, with a fair bit of munich. I have hit the hop schedule on the head: late cascade, galaxy, cent and a little amarillo dry.... AWESOME. Thinking of moving the hop schedule to an APA, or full-strength amber. Looks like there's gonna be plenty o' hops getting around this swap.


----------



## scott_penno (7/3/11)

Leigh said:


> You signed up yet sap? (see my signature for link  )



Absolutely. And I won't pike this time round...



haysie said:


> Looks like lotsa American Browns have been listed, IF i make it out of reserve grade I would like to share my S&W Pacific Ale clone, no style but a grouse beer!
> RESERVE LIST IT IS PLEASE.



I was planning an American Brown but will look to do something else now...

sap.


----------



## haysie (7/3/11)

It looks like a real good line up. 
Leigh are you starting another thread so people dont get lost in this one?


----------



## proudscum (7/3/11)

anyone on the westside(or east side as i go to Moorabbin 3 times a week) got some spare longnecks like 28 as i only use stubbies to bottle in when a brew length wont fit into my kegs....HELP.Can swap stubbies or maybe some home grown hops


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/11)

proudscum said:


> anyone on the westside(or east side as i go to Moorabbin 3 times a week) got some spare longnecks like 28 as i only use stubbies to bottle in when a brew length wont fit into my kegs....HELP.Can swap stubbies or maybe some home grown hops


You'll only need 24.

I've got some bottles you can have. Kind of on your way from Moorabbin back to Seddon, if you go along Nepean Hwy. PM me if you're keen.

Otherwise, Big W had them at $12 for a box of 15 Coopers PET's.


----------



## haysie (7/3/11)

haysie said:


> It looks like a real good line up.
> Leigh are you starting another thread so people dont get lost in this one?



Excuse me WB, are you starting another thread so peolple can find their way around. ATM i have to look for leigh`s signature to find the wiki. Lets all troll Leigh 

edit, rephrase, a link would be good for wiki, recipes yada yada at the top of the page. Great work WB and Leigh


----------



## Lecterfan (7/3/11)

proudscum said:


> anyone on the westside(or east side as i go to Moorabbin 3 times a week) got some spare longnecks like 28 as i only use stubbies to bottle in when a brew length wont fit into my kegs....HELP.Can swap stubbies or maybe some home grown hops




I'll be back in Yarraville next Wednesday night (16th) if you wanted to swing by again. I've easily got 24, most will be clean but some will need the beach bath treatment.

PM me early next week if still in need.

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (7/3/11)

haysie said:


> Excuse me WB, are you starting another thread so peolple can find their way around. ATM i have to look for leigh`s signature to find the wiki. Lets all troll Leigh
> 
> edit, rephrase, a link would be good for wiki, recipes yada yada at the top of the page. Great work WB and Leigh



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=52923

When more details come to hand, I'll ask a mod to edit the first post so the info is easy to find.


----------



## Wolfy (7/3/11)

I'm in Berwick so no closer, the Coopers PET are probably cheaper than the petrol cost now days.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/3/11)

I'm in! (thanks manticle)
Looking forward to it. This time I am not making plans for the evening so I can more fully enjoy the samples on the day :drinks: 
my 2cents: The swaps I have been to (mostly Sydney ones) are ALWAYS fantastic. I had a blast at the last Melbourne one, my first (of many I hope) in my new home town, and I am really looking forward to the next one. 
If anyone is put off by anything anyone else says about swaps and hasn't been to one, my advice is just go anyway and make up your own mind. Everyone is friendly and loves beer. 

now, what to brew...


----------



## DU99 (7/3/11)

i have some if you need any proudscum..give me a PM


----------



## Siborg (7/3/11)

Vitalstatistix said:


> I'm in! (thanks manticle)
> Looking forward to it. This time I am not making plans for the evening so I can more fully enjoy the samples on the day :drinks:
> my 2cents: The swaps I have been to (mostly Sydney ones) are ALWAYS fantastic. I had a blast at the last Melbourne one, my first (of many I hope) in my new home town, and I am really looking forward to the next one.
> If anyone is put off by anything anyone else says about swaps and hasn't been to one, my advice is just go anyway and make up your own mind. Everyone is friendly and loves beer.
> ...


something with a shit-tonne of hops? :kooi:


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/11)

haysie said:


> Excuse me WB, are you starting another thread so peolple can find their way around. ATM i have to look for leigh`s signature to find the wiki. Lets all troll Leigh
> 
> edit, rephrase, a link would be good for wiki, recipes yada yada at the top of the page. Great work WB and Leigh


Link is in my signature now.

For everybody's information, Case Swap wiki articles are usually located in the "Articles" section, up the top of the page, just under all the sponsor's graphics.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/3/11)

Siborg said:


> something with a shit-tonne of hops? :kooi:



 I was actually thinking maybe the same IPA with water treatment.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (9/3/11)

I really want to pump out a kick ass Dunkelweizen... But probably I'm thinking SuperTTL at this stage...Let 1469 light the way!


----------

